# Marek's



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

The state lab confirmed our suspicions; our deaths have been due to Marek's. We've lost 4 pullets now. It's so sad to have our sweet birds die.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for giving us an update on this. It's good to know about these symptoms and what they could be so that others can learn from it. I'm sorry about your birds and hope that you get this under control.


----------

